
Airing of Google+ dirty laundry - stock_toaster
https://twitter.com/morganknutson/status/1049523067506966529
======
fvrghl
Previous discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18212682](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18212682)

